# Found this interesting report and thought one or the other might be intersted to read



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

*Engineered bacteria immunize bees against cause of colony collapse*
https://newatlas.com/science/engineered-bacteria-bees-colony-collapse/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We will see, I belive the adverage back yard bee keeper doesn't have the CCD disorder like the commerical guys that truck their bees all over.

The back yard bee keepers problems are several things. GMO crops if near farm land, the plants have systemic enginnered in to them to resist insects.

The mites and the unwilling ness to bread local queens to resist them also not wanting to treat for them.

Same for creana Nosema.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

For the reasons mentioned is exactly why we feed Strong Microbials. Last year we did it quarterly, this yr moving it up to monthly


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I will try everything as long it sound ok for me...also got heard that lime/lemon juice sprayed on bees does help...


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Meinecke said:


> I will try everything as long it sound ok for me...also got heard that lime/lemon juice sprayed on bees does help...


Some of the largest beekeepers in the states are using Strong Microbials. For some reason many backyard beekeepers get the idea that commercial folks loose more bees and don't take as good of care of them. Truth is, commercial beekeepers loose far less, sounds worse due to high numbers. Second thing that gets me, if a commercial beek uses a product, it costs them a far greater amount than me or a hobbyist (i.e. why would they do it if it were not beneficial ?). Lastly, commercial beekeepers have the same problems that everyone else does except... They spend a small fortune on starting things to help everyone like the Pollinator Stewardship by the Adee family that promotes pollination ,pollinators, and safe use of land.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Thx for your input...


----------

